# weird bug i found



## *RYAN* (Sep 28, 2005)

I found this thing outside there seems to be alot of them but my mantids show no interest in them and the bugs smell like roses :shock: im thinking it wards of preds with the smell and maybe its bad to feed to mantids heres the pic







Does anyone know what this is and if mantids can eat it and if its safe ? thanks


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 28, 2005)

It looks like a leaf footed bug or some other type of Acanthocephala. They feed on plant juices. Im not sure if its edible.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 28, 2005)

it looks like a kissing bug or an assasin bug


----------



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

from what i can see it looks like and has the coloring of a boxelder beetle. boxelders are herbavores and when they spawn theres hundreds of them so i wouldnt be suprised if they are everywhere


----------



## Macano (Sep 28, 2005)

We call them "Squash Bugs" here. We get lots of them. My mantids eat them readily, and yea, they smell kinda fruity and sweet. Yum! Try googling Squash Bug to find out more.


----------



## Joe (Sep 28, 2005)

Thats a type of assasin bug, and they had bad taste and a bad smell to anything with a mouth or nose so mantids will aviod it or either drop it on the first bite, those are all around my house.

Joe


----------

